# [Request Has Been Filled] Palm Beaches/Singer Island/Ft. Lauderdale 9/27 - 10/1



## SeeBreeze

Palm Beaches/Singer Island/Ft. Lauderdale area, Sept 27-Oct 1. I'd like to have kitchen access as homesick,freshman,darling daughter would be blessed by some of Mom's comfort food.


----------



## Colorado Belle

*II is only showing Boca Raton*

but I could get you a 3 bedroom there, on the beach, 
with room for your daughter AND her friends to have comfort food.

If that worked, it would be very inexpensive.
PM or call 970-485-2676


----------



## jules54

Sent you a PM


----------



## SeeBreeze

*Request has been filled*

Thank you all for your kindness!!!


----------

